# Can I join you? (And get your advice?)



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I just joined today. Am 41, have a DS, almost 4. Have been TTC no 2 since Autumn 04. Have got pg and mc'd six times, plus two chemical pgs. I get pg easily, but they enver stick. I do have a clotting problem (Treated with heparin) .. all other mc tests are normal. The 5th embryo was tested, aneuploid. 

FSH when last tested was about 11. 

I was beginning to get my head round giving up with the try for no 2, as IVF even with PGS would not work if I didn't respond well, and I have something of a medical phobia, so wouldn't want to embark if the chances were poor.

But somehow I stumbled on the idea of IVF with DE, abroad, and have been in touch with CERAM. I actually have more of a problem with the idea of the IVF itself, than the DE aspect.

Has anyone got any thoughts for me?


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I suppose.. am I right to not even bother exploring straight IVF... and also, looking for contact with other women thinking of DE via Spain or with experience..  Ihave lirked on the various boards, but feeling  a bit lost atm!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
Just want to wish you luck with what ever you decide to do.
he is the main board that might help you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0

Also there is the link to the girls that are going for tx outside the UK, I am sure they will be lots of help to you  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72878.180

Regards
Jo
x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Drownedgirl
If it is the thought of the IVF tx that is putting you off, I would say that I was in the same boat before I started - I put off having tx for years because I hate hospitals and feel like running a mile rather than having to even speak to a doctor.  However, once I actually got started, I found that having IVF tx wasn't nearly as bad as I had feared - even for a scaredy-cat like me. I found that the side effects of the drugs were OK  (and any side effects are only for a few weeks) and that EC/ET was also OK. 

It was all a case of the worry before-hand being far worse than the reality.  The emotional side was definitely worse than the physical side, but when you are ttc, as you know, you are already well-acquainted with emotional rollercoasters.  Bach's Rescue Remedy, reflexology or accupuncture (there is also research to suggest that accupunture helps the chances of success) are all worth considering in terms of helping you relax a bit, and taking it easy generally while you are having tx will also help.  It is a stressful experience so make allowances for yourself.

Good luck whatever you decide to do.

Ellie


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you everybody


----------

